# St. James Infirmary



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

OK...I have probably dated myself with that thread title...anyway....just a snapshot of my current "guests".

"Lefty" (in cast) ~ an injured adult feral who came to me via Elizabethy...which came to her via a Mickaboo Parrot Rescue. The woman here in SF who found him w/ a broken wing took him to the avian hospital...figuring (probably correctly) that the wildcare facility may have put him down. She spent close to $1g to treat him; he was hospitalized for several days, x-rayed, put into a soft wing cast, medicated.... but she couldn't take him home since she is a cat lady. So he is recovering w/ me now..5 more weeks.

"Stringbean" and "Ego" ~ these are rescued twin fledglings from Karijo's post - http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/two-squabs-need-urgent-care-in-the-bay-area-ca-28367.html - I am taking care of them for a week while she is back east. They are funny...about as opposite in demeanor as 2 birds can get.....

With my 3 parrots as well, it's a jungle in here.....


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Your own personal flock is what I was thinking when I saw your name and then the pictures.
Really clever temporary cages, by the way. 
They are in good hands.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They're very cute, and I love the idea for the cages also. I'll remember that one if I need a quick extra cage in a hurry. Thanks.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

I have that Record...or, 'The St. James Infirmary Blues' anyway...


Ted Lewis I think, 'Columbia' - "Electrical Process"..."Vita-Tonal" ( though many Artists preformed it of course...)


Good tune..!



Pigeons you know DO really like the Popular Music, Jazz, Hawiian and Cowboy tunes of the 'teens and the 'twenties.


They tend to not like the later 'Big Band' stuff however...


Try it, you'll see..!

Basically, if you saw the movie 'Crumb', any 78 Robert Crumb liked, Pigeons will like...


Lol...

Mine always did, but darn it, all my Records are in storage now...or I'd be playing them.







Phil
l v


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Cab Calloway's version is the one I hear in my head, actually.....

Interesting...so they don't like Krupa and Co., but they dig Bix and King Oliver ??? 


Happily, for x-mas my GF got me the greatest gift I would never have thought of: a new turntable.....I hadn't played my vinyls for about 17 years!!!!!

It doesn't have 78 rpm, though.....

But it was cool playing my old Beatles 45's again....

(The cages...yeah, well I do wish they had fancier digs....but this sorta thing is my go-to design. It gives them security plus a lot of vision out and up....)


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Wishing all well, Jaye. I'm sure things will sort themselves out!

Oh my, yes, I remember 45s, 78s, reel to reel, 8 track cassettes, BEFORE TV and many "oldies but goodies!"  

Hugs and Scritches to ALL

Shi (an "older but gooder!")


----------

